# BMQ- Issues With Turban?



## HelloMilitary (3 Sep 2021)

Hey,

I'm worried about going to BMQ if selected since I wear a turban and I don't know when I should wear a patka or a turban. I will need to wear a patka when I wear a helmet or go for PT, will the staff let me know when we will be going for PT?

Thanks


----------



## mariomike (3 Sep 2021)

You may, or may not, find these discussions of interest, if you have not already seen them.

DISCLAIMER: These threads are old. Information may, or may not, be out of date.









						Combat Turbans?
					

;D this is not meant to be racists or offensive to anyone, but I was wondering...  I'm in cadets and I have a few friends who are Sikh and wear turbans. I was on parade with one of them and it was totally bada$$ he got like a light blue (air cadets) turban and he put the Air cadet cap brass on...




					milnet.ca
				












						What are the rules on turbans in the CF?
					

What are the rules on turbans in the CF?




					milnet.ca
				




Recruiting is always your most trusted source of official, up to date, information.



> Unofficial site, not associated with DND.


----------

